
iOS-simulator-GIF: A bash script to record iOS Simulator GIFs - fjcaetano
Hi HN! I created a simple bash script to record iOS Simulator gifs for macOS. That&#x27;s something we&#x27;re using quite a lot in my current project and I took the chance to try and learn a bit more of bash programming. Let me know what you think<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fjcaetano&#x2F;ios-simulator-gif
======
fjcaetano
[https://github.com/fjcaetano/ios-simulator-
gif](https://github.com/fjcaetano/ios-simulator-gif)

Clickable link ^

